# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Осенние спектакли

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию авторские осенние спектакли.*


*Спектакль№ 1

"Плащ Принца Листопада"*

*/ Все звери, птицы, деревца и капельки дождя собираются на Осенний бал, чтобы  станцевать и спеть последний раз, приветствуя Принца Листопада, Королеву Осень и Ветер, и украсить каждый своими лесными дарами плащ Принца, чтобы этим ярким ковром обогреть землю перед долгой зимой/*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен спектакля:

" Золотой листопад"
"Листопад"
"Улетают журавли"
"Прощание с дождём"
" Рябинушка"
" Осень - золотинушка" 

/ фонограммы этих песен можно заказать здесь/* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135352 

* а также ноты песен:

"Песня Журавлей"
"Песня Белочек"
"Вышивание плаща"*



*
Спектакль № 2

" Как Королева Киви чуть Фрукты и Овощи не поссорила... или Витаминная семья"*

*/ Королевство Фруктов и Овощей живут в мире и согласии, дружбе и уважении друг к другу. В гости к Королю Апельсину приезжает его брат - Король Лимон с супругой -  капризной Королевой Киви, которая никак не может смириться с соседством "простого" народа - овощей с грядки. И только казусные, весёлые ситуации и находчивость Овощей, Соли и Сахара помогают Киви понять свою ошибку и раскаяться...

Спектакль содержит в себе воспитательный, нравственный урок - дружба не знает ограничений по статусу и рождению, в дружбе все равны и ценны своими душевными качествами, а также и познавательный аспект по вопросам усвоения детьми знаний о  свойствах и заготовках овощей и фруктов./*

*К спектаклю прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

" Песня Короля Апельсина и Лимона"
" Песня Министров Ананаса и Абрикоса"
" Песня принцессы Мандаринки"
" Песня фрейлин Вишенки и Смородинки"
" Песня служанок Соли и Сахара"
" Песня Королевы Киви"
" Песня Овощей"
" Витаминная семья"*

*Стоимость каждого спектакля - 1000 рублей*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017), Лилия60 (24.10.2018), Радуга125 (30.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Я пишу сегодня вовсе не для автора предложенных материалов. Свое спасибо я уже сказала, нажав на кулачок в предыдущем сообщении. Хочу позавидовать тем, у кого знакомство с осенними спектаклями еще впереди. Что же в них привлекательного?
Если, работая с детьми, вы стремитесь не просто развлекать их, а бережно проращивать в их душах росточки доброты, человечности, уважения, внимания к окружающим, а еще любовь к природе, умение видеть и ценить красоту в природе и отношениях - эти спектакли для вас и ваших детей. 
В этих спектаклях нет противопоставления откровенных злодеев положительным героям. В "Плаще Принца Листопада" и вовсе нет конфликтной ситуации. Зато какая красивая поэтическая картинка получается! И очень не шаблонная.  Это видно, даже если просто представить себе семью главных действующих лиц: Царица Осень, Король Ветер и Принц Листопад. А сама идея, вокруг которой строится действие - соткать волшебный плащ для принца, чтобы он смог укрыть всю землю своим сказочным покрывалом, нарядить и украсить её, подготовить к встрече с Первым Морозцем. Звучит как песня! И, кстати о песнях. Каждая из них и в ткань спектакля органично вплетается, и сама по себе достойна теплого отношения - и текст, и музыка и их единство. 
А в "Витаминной семье" как будто и выведен отрицательный персонаж - скандальная Королева Киви, но и под ее знаменитой шубкой прячется нежная и мягкая душа!  С помощью героев сказки, которые любят друг друга не за яркие одежды, а за то добро, которое они дарят друг другу, и Королева Киви понимает, что не надо стесняться своей доброты!
Еще одна ценность этих спектаклей - в большом количестве персонажей, с разным уровнем сложности роли. Значит есть возможность проявить себя и детям ярким, и с более скромным на данный момент уровнем проявления способностей, поднимая этот уровень в процессе подготовки и выступления. 
Готовь сани летом... А осенние спектакли понадобятся еще раньше, чем сани. Я начинаю обдумывать оформление и процесс подготовки!

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018), Пасетик (06.10.2019), Яхонтовая (07.09.2019)

----------


## lenik

Аллочка Анатольевна! Получилось! (это я про фотографию).

*"Плащ Принца Листопада" Автор А.А Евтодьева.*

Первый опыт такого спектакля, детки очень старались, у нас всё получилось, может быть не совсем всё удалось всё воплотить , но мы старались и детки, как правило на праздниках собираются. Да по другому и не могло быть, потому что музыка замечательная.

----------

IrenIren (08.09.2019), Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## lenik

А это наши журавли, исполняли под Машенькино исполнение.Но песня у нас была разучена, просто мне показалось, что лучше так,ребятки логопедческие, не совсем простые, но старались.

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Песня "Улетают журавли" Аллы Анатольевны очень красивая, ее можно и петь и танцевать под нее, мы эту песню используем уже второй год, всем очень нравится и детям и взрослым!!!

----------


## LAKATA

*Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за Ваше творчество!!! Ваша помощь неоценима!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Наталья!1

Алла Анатольевна! Прочитала анонс Ваших спектаклей. Очень интересная задумка! Меня интересует вопрос: "На какой возраст рассчитаны эти спектакли?" У меня дети средней группы, наверное, еще маленькие для такого действа?

----------


## aichka

Да, Наташенька, маловаты! Вот на будущий год- обязательно справятся с "Принцем Листопадом", а потом уже и с "Витаминной семьей"!

----------

Лилия60 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Наталья!1

Спасибо за ответ! Подожду годок!

----------


## Moskva3

А как можно заказать?

----------

aichka (11.04.2020)

----------


## aichka

> А как можно заказать?


Спасибо за интерес к моим материалам! В первой сообщении темы вы можете посмотреть реквизиты:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4888967

----------

